# The Adventures of Gabi & Mel Boy!!!



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well it was a day off, so I soaked his copra & went for run with the dogs to see if I get a glimse of sexy farmer guy...no such luck but Chip managed to lock onto a hare so I jumped a spar in honor of him Go Chippie! Remember I am on foot hehe Tally Ho :lol: 
So when I get back up to the shed, I make up Mel's feed put it in the lunging paddock. Everyone is waiting at the gate our property is mainly fenced with tape & our gates are taped. 
There is Tahi a lovely appy mare that my friend Lisa owns, Teo the gisbornebred(a kiwi special a bit of arab chunky mix hehe) owned by the farrier, Lynette who owns the property has taken him on to sell but I ride the beastie, and Mel my OTTB. 
The other two are little fatties so when they have the day off they don't need feed. So I went into the paddock with a halter to catch Mel but everyone is all worked up, brats they aren't normally like this but Teo has only just been put back in with our lot due to two other horses leaving(thank christ I couldn't stand these horses, broke thru fences thru out the property).
So Teo smashes thru the fence of course the others charge thru as well all running around like tards. I quickly race & get Mel's feed chuck it out of the paddocks. Then play horse herder, put the halter on Tahi get her out of the way cause Lisa would be unhappy with me if darling Tahi got kicked. Put her back. Teo & Mel are still showing what dorks they are hehe. Grab Mel put him in the other holding paddock with his feed, Mel doing a nice war dance round his feed bucking then con Teo with a handful of feed & put him back in with Tahi. Goodness that was lucky no one hurt & everyone happy now. 
I can't believe it, it must be spring or something argh! Really need to start working Teo more but he seems to be unsound not totally sure why, no heat in his legs might be his back. 
Today is Friday so will ride Mel tonight when I get home, think it might be up to the beach for a canter no schooling Lisa isn't riding Tahi so will able to really go for it tonight briliiant! Will give Teo a light lunge and see if I can see what is wrong with him. Want to ride him on the weekend. 
Still planning to jump Mel on Saturday but was only wanting to trot pole, maybe a couple cross bars nothing much. Still want to focus on his flat work but mentioned it to Lynette last night(busy body hehe) & now she wants to change all the jumps around etc. I was happy as it was & just was going to play. Hopefully she has her normal dramas today & might even be lucky enough to be able to jump on saturday without her even there. Here's hoping huh?
Sorry for all the rambling if anyone actually bothers to read this  But I have decided I will use this as my blog for me to see what training & riding I have done with the horses. It is a good tool I think I used to keep a work diary but this seems like a good thing cause my handwriting is messy :roll:


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well my riding journal has been neglected mainly cause I got bronchtis ahhhhhhh. Mel is just hanging at the mo, rode him the other day with a bit of bucking etc so have waited till I am a bit stronger to bring him back into work only had a week off but being a fit & firey OTTB I have to be sensiable about it. So tonight we will lunge I think. Then try to get back on track no more sickness hopefully less dramas.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

well yet again neglected journal, but after being off work sick for a week with bronchitis. I only return to work to loose my job on the tuesday. But any who life goes on yada yada but I have now decided I am not working in an office, so I am doing anything horse related I can. Have been doing some pretrainers for racing & also track work. But may even groom for a polo team haven't done much polo before so quite excited to learn more about the world of polo.
Riding well we been doing it hehe Got bucked of by a trojan war horse of 2 year old into a post and rail fence, long story short all 3 of us involved didn't really handle the matter very wisely. Nothing broken just a black and blue Gabi. 
Been doing a bit of judging just for pony club shows, lead rein kiddies. What a giggle I really enjoy kids riding at that level cause that bratiness that sometimes comes out with competition just doesn't exist yet they are just having fun.
Well my horse & Toi the other horse on the property that I work, ummm....well life has been mad since I lost my job I even had to con the farrier to shoe my horse on tick so I could get him back in work. But the boys had other plans so just a week after getting shod both have ripped a front shoe off. So hopefully sometime this weekend we will be back up and running.
But on a positive note Mel is looking bloody lovely, often telling him how handsome he is, Toi though is a fat theowell(sp?) pony
So my journal may be a bit more weekly or when I can get to it cause I now have limited computer access but will try my best to keep my vivid readers up to date hehe 
So yeah over and out!


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well Mel has lost a shoe again bloody TBs farrier is otherwise preoccupied so waiting for him to get round to whack it back on. I did try working him but he is a bit too sore just not worth it.
And Teo (as you may of noticed by now I can't quite decide how to spell his name I think this is the chosen one) is still slightly unsound but I think it's mainly because he is a bit overweight and unfit hasn't been worked since last summer but has had a few rides like months between hehe. So slow and steady lunging for a few days then I will road ride him a bit might even do a sly one on the boys and lead one of each other every couple of days. 
That will be interesting as they are both a bit flightly but will do them both the world of good so will keep ya posted hopefully I can get the farrier out soon.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Mel and Teo both got their backs done yesterday bowin therapy, so today off even though I am still to get a confirmed day out of my farrier blast him. Been trying to get hold of him since freaken friday no less and it is now wednesday. Cant work a TB with no front shoe well certainly not my TB. Plus his feet don't need too long without shoes as we are only just started to get them better. No horse with no feet so we have worked on his diet I think the new supplement is biotin forgive the spelling and am having a slight brain spasm and can't recall if that is the correct name of the supplement. 
Oh well things have been odd in my world for the last month think I'm allowed the odd brain fart, so hopefully a shoe on my horse today and will for certain work Teo I'm thinking a nice walk up the road with Lisa my friend who keeps a mare on the property. But that may be interesting hasn't been worked much lately. So keep ya posted as soon as I can so next time I may have two entire sound boys narf doubt it but hears hoping. Positive thoughts positive thoughts


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well after the boys had their day off, still no sign of farrier. Mel is really starting to feel good not that exciting considering I have to ride him hehe. Took his sheet off cause it's summer here so bit of naked time was in need, he hooned around bucked & reared. There is currently a huge freaken yacht been worked on at our place, which interfers with my pony time. Cause lets face it a 24 yr old girl with horses seems to get attention from guys. So normally I hide away but they tricked me by turning up when I had just finished lunging Teo, just to see if he was lame or not. Only to have him freak out about something as we exit the shed bashing into the back of me making a scene good work Teo!! So still had a few chores to do before I lurk back into the shadows of my shed with the dogs :lol:
Then my landlady managed to flood the shed she is a lovely woman so don't take this a the wrong way but is overweight to the point that she has weak knees already been operated on. So Gabi to the rescue to sweep out the big half round barn which I might add the whole forecourt, stable, feed room & nearly back room was flooded. Great these dudes still here and watching me sweep argh. Finally manage to disappear to my shed to reemerge later when Lisa comes to ride Tahi, and amazingly Joe the farrier texts me to say he will be there bout the same time to put Mel's shoe back on at last. 
So get Mel's shoe back on, put him away with a feed no point working him cause he has had the shoe off for a while now will be a complete **** plus maybe even a bit tender.
So first venture out in quite some time for our little bush pony, Teo. He was pretty darn good better than Mel hehe. The farrier, who sons actually own Teo tells us girls once I have Teo back in full work and my boy, pub crawl on horse back is in order wicked! Will be interesting my boy is a piece sometimes. 
So yesterday both just had a lunge, all very uneventful apart did a paddock shuffle. It's hard having two fatties and one skinny. But it's working great so far, lucky Lisa & I have regained paddock control so all is good.
So that's us so far no great achievements but Mel has a shoe on at last, and Teo is not lame but sometimes seems to be a intermittently and works out of it. I'm hoping it's cause he is still a bit pudgy and unfit.
Well to my next entry it's saturday here so hopefully get a bit done with both boys this weekend, Mel's day's of lording it round is over :lol:


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well since I posted last time I have ridden Mel a few times, he has been a delight half the ride then complete troll on the way home he is such a brat when he hasn't had enough work grr.
But today we are going to go for a trot and canter round the trotting track up the road, it's one mile long. So the hyper ****** is going to trot two rounds and then canter one. I bet he won't have the energy to be a troll on the way home then. Have been asked by a few of the girls to take their horses round, one girl has brought a OTTB that is a bit much for her. But in saying that he is sane enough and she has enough ability I just hope he doesn't scare her, very much like my boy all dancey but not much too it if you stay chilled. So will give him a hoon round think he will be fun. So will let ya know how that all goes.
Had pretty rough weather yesterday had to shift his paddocks around cause a tree went down over the fence and his water trough. So out with the chain saw I went was fun but still quite a bit to shift, might need to borrow the neighbours tractor. Mission Tree hehe


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well the afternoon ended up being a bit wet yesterday so I just rode Mel, went for a trot and canter along the grass verges up by the beach. We were even fairly calm and in control hehe.
He is really starting to look good though filling out, and not showing those ribs. Just really need to get his teeth done thats what's holding us back I know. 
But yeah not much to report, today will most likely do some schooling.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well it's summer here and been really hot. But now have a nicely rounded TB quite pleased with his weight and pretty much happy with his conditioning. Just needs more work. 
But riding wise we have been doing a bit of hacking, flat work have still to make it back to the track.
Teo has lost weight looking much better but still slightly unsound argh still can't figure it out.
But yes I'm off to go play in the sun


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well tried a new dressage saddle out on Mel a kreiger quite nice the first time I rode in it hadn't been oiled in some time and was creaky quite funny cause he freaked out and couldn't figure where the noise was coming from dork.
But have since oiled it and it's a nice saddle to ride in and seems to fit him well. 
Helped a friend ride some of her horses the other day was cool, rode one of her eventing horses enjoyed him, similar to Mel but needs a whole lot more leg. Ahhh sore legs hehe. She also has a few western horses she is bringing back into work for her farrier, had a ride on the barrel racer amazing those stops and turns impressive I tell ya!! I have new found respect for you barrel racers out there those horses are fast nearly arsed it. Gotta hold on for sure!


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

well since I last posted we have done a bit of riding even jumped the other day. In true Mel style even that has turned into a chance to be a dork and race around, so the verdict of a martingale for jump schooling is being enforced hehe. 
But on a whole he is being really good considering it's the start of summer and there is plenty of grass around, but too be honest I have taken the grass situation very seriously we will not be running out or having a hard winter if I have anything to do with it.
Teo has been getting some light hacking and seems to loosen up by the end of the hack but still don't get what is wrong with him. One day when I can wrangle someone will get a video of his movement see if anyone else has any clues and what we may be able to do to help with him.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well since I filled you guys in last I have been a busy camper on the horse front of life. Not only did I fianlly get a job in polo, I got my sister on a horse and have had some nice rides on my big boy, poor Teo not getting much attention but oh well I don't get much for working him apart from the horse actually getting attention. Ok as you can see I am feeling slightly guilty bout not riding Teo but never fear he still gets checked and being summer an that I take his cover on hot days to forlic naked in the sun, highly amusing always love to take the horses covers off and watch their antics  
Well back on track again sorry guys, so I rang about this polo job I saw advertised at least a month ago. They seemed really keen but job was taken she still took all my details, experience etc etc. We chatted for a while. Really thought she was gonna help me find a job in polo, but no word till bout a month if not longer I get a call you still looking, well not really it's summer and just about Christmas who wants to work at this time of year anywho!! hehe But I quite liked Tamsin my new bosses wife she seemed lovely, and I was pretty certain a friend of mine from England who came over here grooming for polo, had worked for them but only had half the information so wasn't so sure. Sorry look at me all chatty hehe so end up organizing to meet them on wednesday and help with practice chukkas. I really enjoyed it but money not so fab, and timing sucks. Long story short ended up getting a pretty good deal and free board for my horse well I'm working there. Which will be freaken wicked cause the property is amazing and just the way the ponies are dealt with will be great to calm my nutta butta down!
So yeah accept the job offer start on Sunday, primo. So my sister riding with me was fantastic as kids we both rode together but she was more interested in just having fun on horses then boys came along. Well on saturday I suggested she come ride not expecting her to agree, princess is hung over no less. But she does it and Lisa kindly let us borrow Tahi which was good cause was a little unsure Teo would be forgiving enough. Was nice to be able to show my horse off to my family with them not being horsey nor really that fond of farm life they very rarely see him, and to this day my parents haven't seen me ride him. Our progress may not be lightening fast but since I have had him he has improved in all areas. But pretty good ride Mel behaved like a complete gentleman for the first half of the ride, Mich most likely thought my stories of our interesting tanties etc where all bull. But never fear Mel was there hehe he played up on the way home put on a prancing bucking show, so whats the best cure for this ummm.... make the ****** canter. So off we go Mich loved it and got to see the saga of Mel unfold infront of her. So yeah I had a great saturday showing my horse off and at last someone in my family saw me ride him and better that it was my sis. Cause now at last someone understands my pig headiness in not selling him and struggling to make ends meet so I can have my own mad animal farm. We are a good pair no matter how nutty we both are and random we might seem, we are "The Team" hehe
So the job first day yesterday, loved it think I quite like this polo gig. Rode my first string of ponies was fun everything is just so logical and done for speed, ease and just general get the job done no faffing!
Even groomed for a game, pretty fast paced but was great till nearly didn't get the last pony ready so thought we were done but no not so. 
So think I will enjoy my short time at the yard, boss seems good, girls are nice an american and english girl and all the ponies are sooooo well mannered and beautiful. The yard is very unique in the fact that it does livery for polo riders so we all work for one guy but yet could be grooming for any of the 5 clients or our Boss. About 50 horses on the yard.
Sooooo sorry for the babbling but there was just so much to fill you in on, and it's nearly Christmas and I very much doubt I will be on the net before hand, so have a very safe and merry holidays and please do not drink and drive.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Quick update nearly new years here its new years eve tomorrow!!!! Got work in the morning hopefully we will be finished fairly early, still really enjoying the polo work. Had a really busy game day the other day but was really good day went sooooo quickly. Barely ridden my horse since Christmas day he was pretty good today considering and looking fantastic still. Hopefully I will get him to the yard but if not he will just have to be happy with a little bit of work cause normally by the time I get home last thing I wanna do is ride, but some days we finish at midday which is sweet cause I am happy to ride on days like that. Oh well everyone have a fab new years and I will see you guys next year. Onwards and Upwards!!!


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

*My Bday and first chukkas!!*

Today is my 25th bday worked but we have games tomorrow so everyone stick and balled their own ponies so only rode one set and got to take my favorite pony for a stick and ball, which was only my 3rd time. I have to say I have great respect for polo players freaking hard to get it all together but yet heaps of fun trying I have been enjoying it. 
Poor Mel still not much riding but took him for a quiet ride the other day was nice, he was even calm what a good boy must think I have left him for some other pony hehe.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I have worked my own horse a bit this week at last poor boy, everytime I go check on him and not do anything with him he follows me round and calls out etc generally makes me feel like a bad mum. But too be honest some days after work the last thing I wanna do is ride another horse. Funny story though wanna see a horse throw a temper tantrum ask my horse to lunge over a jump, to be honest totally not my style normally something I do before I jump them but in Mel's case we often do things our way as long as it works.
But yeah funny boy he was not impressed which was odd cause when I have jumped him on his back he is pretty forward sometimes gets the baby wobble on into the fence but never hesistates. But ask him to lunge over a fence and it's out to eat him but in the end I had him popping over a cross bar a few times pretty calmly then finished with a nice easy upright which he jumped lovely apart from a litte buck and fart afterwards. But hey beggers can't be choosers and I have been a bit backwards with some of my training mainly due to laziness shock horror!
On the polo side of life, have been doing plenty of sets which now that horses are getting really fit about halfway thru the season now can be painful at times ponies being trolls sometimes end in blisters etc, so for the last few days I have been sporting elec tape on my ring finger cause I hate gloves and the horses sweat stings argh! 
Very little stick and balling but lets face it I am hopeless I would say I'm a -20 goaler hehe But been singling quite a few of the ponies lately as some important games coming up so horses need to be nimble and quick. Been practicing stops with one of the ponies have to admit she would give some reining horses a run for their money nearly bounced me right off the other day.
Well have a nice horsey time everyone and enjoy your horses tomorrow I think may just be practice chukkas but with our yard being the main polo club we will be busy with visitors all day or maybe a game but am aware that many are travelling south for an away game so should be fairly quiet.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Little to report have finished at the polo yard the people I was filling in for are back from holiday here is a link to a few pics I posted http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/polo-ponies-yard-20564/#post228016
Took Mel for a little ride the other day pretty uneventful which is a good thing hehe house sitting for my parents for the week so going to have a bit of a break at my parents house then watch out Mel I'm coming to work your butt off! Have requested my friend to come out in a few weeks and get a few videos off us and a horse I commence work on next week for a friend. So keep an eye out


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

well it has in fact been forever since I logged in here, I haven't been mega exciting but have some stuff to fill you guys in on.
Well on the home front we busy getting the property in top shape and rested before winter hits us. Doing a pretty good job even got let loose with a scrub cutter heaps of fun.
My horse is going all right, funds a bit low so he has been barefoot for a little while not ideal with a stroppy TB so next week shoes back on. But have been doing some flat work with him he seems to be getting it now, a lot more engaged and less opinionated realised I do know what is best hehe. 
Also taken him up to the trotting track a few times he was a delight did one fantastic canter that everyone missed of course, but oh well I have my memory. Was lovely and floaty that boy he does surprise me sometimes and sometimes I think I forget what a nice horse he really is.
Went XC training on a friends horse and I couldn't believe it I was nervous to begin with. Slightly unsure of my skills and mucking up my friends nice young TB, but luckily she knows I have the abilty told me to suck it up and get on with it. Ended up having a great time sweet little horse a little cheeky like my boy. The first time she XC him she had trouble with the water, this was his second time so we played around with the water but cause it was a practice day heaps of people around. So while waiting our turn after we jumped in a few times already, I chill talking what does the little toerag do throw in a shy buck then shy to the side. I'm on my **** and he trots into the middle of the water to wait for me. Was freaking funny I was laughing before I hit the ground. 
Thats us for now, hopefully I won't be so slack next time hehe


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Been donkeys since I last posted life has been fair flying along. Had to really consider what I was gonna do career wise I am 25 and need to have a stable income since I do have so many animals and hobbies I wanna do. So over summer I took time to ponder well just doing bits and pieces with horses, trolling web-sites trying to find direction. I really wanted to do panel and paint apprenticeship, but in the tough economic times no one is really looking for a working apprentice. So still keeping all options open I stumbled across the best job for me, Animal Control for a fairly big city in NZ, Auckland City. Get to drive around in a van all day picking up wandering dogs, helping educate people with barking or discipline problems, enforcing dog control act laws etc. Its a pretty exciting and ever changing role I'm so happy. 
Poor Mel has taken a bit of a back burner but was going really well before I started training to be a animal control officer. Now that training has finished for work and I have got my first few weeks by myself Mel is getting out more. He certainly has expressed his distaste at mum returning to full time work, by being a complete mole in the paddock. And riding well lets just say the poor new grazer up the road that was looking for people to ride with has serious doubts about wanting to come for rides with us. Ha Mel showed them how you stag leap, hump then canter sideways on road-seal, not safe so thought the muppet was gonna fall over. 
But have a long weekend don't start my week till Wednesday, so riding and getting the dogs to the beach is in order! Hope to fill you guys in soon, plan to do a few dressage and sj winter rostered series so will keep ya informed!


----------

